# Preamplificador de amplificador de audio viejo marca audikit ak3000



## juan9219 (May 31, 2011)

lado del pcbhola a todos, un amigo me trajo un ampli audikit ak 3000 (nunca escuche hablar de esa marca en ningun lado, era argentina) la cosa es asi, le volelos amplis para ponerle unos de mas potencia, pero el tema es que el preampli de un lado no amplifica casi nada y el otro anda perfecto, amplifica un monton, tiene 4 transistores y los 4 andan bien, es mas puse los del lado que anda bien en el otro para provar y sigue igual, medi el voltaje que les llega y les llega bien a los 4, a uno de cada lado le llega 5v y al otro par 10v. pero suena re bajo de un lado, los potenciometros andan ben, ya los medi, los capacitores parecen estar perfecto y las resistencias las que medi estan perfectas, creo que medi todas. les dejo unas fotos a ver si algien sabe donde habra algun diagrama o o que tendra por que en googleno encontre nada de la marca
este es el frente del amli





este es el preampli del lado de los componentes




gracias y saludos a todos desde buenos aires





y esta del lado del pcb


----------



## zopilote (May 31, 2011)

Eso es sintoma de que un condensador ya dejo de funcionar, especificamente el del canal que mencionas, se puede detectar usando otro condensador colocandolo en paralelo con el que esta soldado.


----------



## juan9219 (Jun 1, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Eso es sintoma de que un condensador ya dejo de funcionar, especificamente el del canal que mencionas, se puede detectar usando otro condensador colocandolo en paralelo con el que esta soldado.



voy a provar con eso, gracias. es un tema laburar con estas marcas por que cuando abrieron las importaciones desaparecieron todas y no quedo nada ni un diagrama. voy a provar con lo de los caps que era lo unico que me quedaba y no sabia como. pruevo y digo, igual me voy a armar uno nuevo. saludos desde bs as


----------



## pandacba (Jun 1, 2011)

juan9219 dijo:


> lado del pcbhola a todos, un amigo me trajo un ampli audikit ak 3000 (nunca escuche hablar de esa marca en ningun lado, era argentina) la cosa es asi, le volelos amplis para ponerle unos de mas potencia, pero el tema es que el preampli de un lado no amplifica casi nada y el otro anda perfecto, amplifica un monton, tiene 4 transistores y los 4 andan bien, es mas puse los del lado que anda bien en el otro para provar y sigue igual, medi el voltaje que les llega y les llega bien a los 4, a uno de cada lado le llega 5v y al otro par 10v. pero suena re bajo de un lado, los potenciometros andan ben, ya los medi, los capacitores parecen estar perfecto y las resistencias las que medi estan perfectas, creo que medi todas. les dejo unas fotos a ver si algien sabe donde habra algun diagrama o o que tendra por que en googleno encontre nada de la marca
> este es el frente del amli
> 
> 
> ...



My querido amigo y paisano, efectivamente Auidikit era uno de los tantos fabricantes en la argentina de kits para armar un montón de cosas.

La mayoria del material dispuesto en esas placas eran diseños de fapesa(fabrica argentina de productos electrónicos sociedad anonima, la que fabrico transistores, integrados diodos, TRC, tubos de vacio ferrites, yugos flybacks, resistencias, capacitores y un etc enorme..... cuando las cosas decian Industria Argentina )

No tomes a mal lo que voy a decir, un simple preamplificador, tiene que poder ser reparado por cualquier tecnico que de tal se precie...........

Pero te voy a dar una ayuda, es muy probable, que los capacitores electroliticos esten secos y por lo tanto no pase señal, medilos, cambialos ya que la mayoria de ellos tienen más de 30 años eso lo podes corroborar en el cuerpo de los mimsos capacitores ya que se les ponia la fecha, por ejemplo 05.77  que significa mayo de 1977 y si no hay alguna R abierta, fuera de eso un pre no tiene ningun misterio, en el foro esta posteado el pre fapesa en el hilo reparar viejas placas RCA

Basicmamente ese pre, utilza los dos primeros transistores para la ecualización que en esos años tipicamene era RIIA, (para capsula magnética)Nab(cabezal magnetofónico), para radio cápsula cerámica, micrófono  y auxiliar, luego venia una etabpa seapradora y al final un control de tono baxandall activo de graves y agudos.

Revisate los capacitores, que unen las distintas etapas, y los que estan e el desacople de los emisores, ya que si se secan la ganancia se cae

Hacete una revisada y comenta asi te sigo dando una mano


----------



## juan9219 (Jun 2, 2011)

panda, es imprecionante lo que sabes de amplificadores, le pregunte a mucha gente y nadie me supo decir, en cuanto el lo del pre, era el capacitor que esta a la salida, parecia que estaba perfecto, pero como dijiste debe estar seco, ayer provando los capacitores que era lo unico que quedaba salto, parecia raro por que estaba completamente sellado entonces crei que el acido no se podia escapar por ningun lado,


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2011)

Me alegra saber que te he podido ayudar.
Los capacitores electróliticos son un verdadero dolor de cabieza, supe tener un equipo que me tenia loco todo parecia estar bien, pero el volumen se subia y se bajaba solo, y una tarde revidadno todo por enesima  vez casi sin darme cuenta tocndo varios de ellos hice girar levemente uno y para mi sorpresa porque casi ni me di cuenta la carcasa metalica giraba completamente, lo saque, el desgraciado estaba ultrareseco...
Este tipo de problemas lo tenia a menudo en los aparatos de TV, pero nunca me habia pasado en un equipo de audio.....

Por eso es muy importante tener un medidor de ESR y un capacímetro


----------



## juan9219 (Jun 2, 2011)

ah por ultimo, panda te hago una pregunta muy estupida pero no se que es, de que es la entrada de fono de los pres? pensaba que era microfono pero no... gracias 

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

Las entradas de fono normalmente solian ser dos, una para cápsula magnética, es decir es una cápsula que se utilzaban en los pick-up de las bandejas giradiscos para los venerbles discos de vinilo, este tipo de cápsula hbia varias, de bobina móvil, de imán móvil, y tenina como caraácteristicas, el muy poco peso que necesitaban de presión contra la superficie del disco, para una correcta lectura, por lo que eran muy sensibles a la menor variación de presión, habia cápsulas que la púa necesitaba 0.5 grs de presión, para lo cual venian unas balanzas para regular el contrapeso en la parte posterior de la bandeja, el que solia estar graduado y la forma del brazo era una "S" a estas se las llamaba bandejas de tipo profesional, pero eran comunes en los equipos de muy buena calidad, aqui se fabricaron varias, entres las importadas unas de las más reconocidas para HiFI eran las Bandejas Dual.

Este tipo de bandejas se caractrizaba por tener el plato una gran masa(varios kilos) y por ser accionados por correa plana (sistema Belt Drive) con la gran masa se conseguia una velociad uniforme, y con la correa se evitaba transmitir al plato las vibraciones del motor, entonce entre la gran masa y la correa se absorvia "los tironcitos " que produce un motro al girar, con eso se lograba niveles de wow y flute muy bajos(efectos causado por la variación de la velocidad) conocidos en castellano como trino y lloro.

Estas bandejas tenian además un sistema para levantar el brazo  y al soltarlo un sistema neumático hacia que la púa tocara suavemente contra la superficie del disco, evitando con ello daños a la superficie del vinilo y también posible daños a la cápsula.

Llevaban ademas un sistema estroboscópico para ajustar optimamente la velocida que en este caso solo era de 33 y 45 RPM, se ven cuatro escalones en estos platos debido a que contemplaban 50 y 60 Hz.

Luego estan las cápsulas cerámicas, de inferior calidad a las magnéticas, pero muy superiores a las de cristal, siendo esta la opción standard para le época

Cuando tengas dudas pregunta, nunca te quedes con ella, por más tonta y obvia que parezca, pues algo es obvio y tonto para el que lo conoce pero puede ser todo un misterio para quien no


----------



## juan9219 (Jun 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Las entradas de fono normalmente solian ser dos, una para cápsula magnética, es decir es una cápsula que se utilzaban en los pick-up de las bandejas giradiscos para los venerbles discos de vinilo, este tipo de cápsula hbia varias, de bobina móvil, de imán móvil, y tenina como caraácteristicas, el muy poco peso que necesitaban de presión contra la superficie del disco, para una correcta lectura, por lo que eran muy sensibles a la menor variación de presión, habia cápsulas que la púa necesitaba 0.5 grs de presión, para lo cual venian unas balanzas para regular el contrapeso en la parte posterior de la bandeja, el que solia estar graduado y la forma del brazo era una "S" a estas se las llamaba bandejas de tipo profesional, pero eran comunes en los equipos de muy buena calidad, aqui se fabricaron varias, entres las importadas unas de las más reconocidas para HiFI eran las Bandejas Dual.
> 
> Este tipo de bandejas se caractrizaba por tener el plato una gran masa(varios kilos) y por ser accionados por correa plana (sistema Belt Drive) con la gran masa se conseguia una velociad uniforme, y con la correa se evitaba transmitir al plato las vibraciones del motor, entonce entre la gran masa y la correa se absorvia "los tironcitos " que produce un motro al girar, con eso se lograba niveles de wow y flute muy bajos(efectos causado por la variación de la velocidad) conocidos en castellano como trino y lloro.
> 
> ...


devuelta panda, gracias por abrir esa biblia que es tu cerebro al resto, ahora que mencionas los vinilos un amigo tiene un equipo akai entero con bandeja y todo que por cierto suena muy bien, y tiene la bandeja conectada por ahi. y la bandeja es como vos decis, con una luz estroboscopica con una bandeja grande y pesada y como con escalones pero me parece que eran mas que cuatro. gracias devuelta por compartir tus conocimientos

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2011)

Me gusta la electrónica es algo que me apasiona y de niño, y dentro de las distintas discilplinas el audio es una de ellas, hoy se perdio un poco el encanto que tenia antes tener una cadena de audio en casa con distinas fuentes de programa y un montón de posibilidades con los diversos controles de cada equipo....

Al ser sistemas combo te permitia o comprar todo de un mismo fabricante o armarlo de acuerdo a tus favoritos

Tenias  por un lado el vinilo, por otro los casettes, un buen sintonizador, un grabador de cinta de carrete abierto con una calidad incomparable superior al mismo CD debido a que los avances en cinta de casette se aplicaron a los de carrete abierta y la última cinta que salio, que era muy supeior al mimso CD en un carete abierto lo era aún más debido a que por un lado la cinta era más ancha y se podia grabar a mayor velocidad que un casette

Me alegro que te sirva lo comentado, que te guste el audio vintage, y a mi me gusta compartir todo lo que aprendi a lo largo de estos años

Y e alludado a que muchas personas que por la edad no conocieron aquellos equipos los descubran y se asombren de como suenan

Hubo muchos que pensaban que eran equipos que no servian para nada y rescataron del tiempo mágnificoa equipos y los han vuelto  a la vida.

Ahora coleccionan vinilos caseetes de esa época, e incluso magazine

Este formato que fue creado en principio originalmente para el automovil y que marco una época la cinta llego a tener 8 pistas y 4 progrmas, con un ingenioso sistema la cinta se enrollamba en en unsolo carrete  y salia del centro y se enrrollaba en la periferia, estaba unida en forma continua y en la unión tenia una parte metalizada que al pasar por un contacto accionaba el cambio de programa..

Dado que la pista de grabación era más ancha que el cassette, y estaba grabada a mayor velocidad la calidad era más que excelente, llego el punto que lo cool era el magazine y si tenias un pasacassette eras un tirado...... si asi, tal cual.... Se alcanzaron a hacer unos equipos para uso hogareño, pero el grave eror fue no permitir que los usuarios pudieran grabar estas cintas, eso por un lado, y la mejor en las cintas de los cassettes que lograban ya igualar la calidad anticiparon una muerte prematura a pesar que al final la industria se decidio al anzar equipos que permitian la grabación casera del magazine y con las mismas cintas que tenian los cassettes, con una calidad superior, pero la suerte ya estaba echada y finalmete fue retirado del mercado

Tengo un par de ellos para restaurar, y tengo un solo cartucho, con temas de los carpenters

Para lo que necesites, o deeses saber a tu entera disposición


----------



## busito20 (Ago 21, 2011)

que bueno que haya alguien que habla del magazine !!!

yo tenia de boney m, de aceves mejia, de los panchos.

tuve un pasamagazine tipo autostereo con redio que no recuerdo la marca y tuve un kenia tambien de auto,

años despues compre uno de hogar, am, fm y magazine pero ya no tenia los cartuchos, lo utilizaba como sintonizador porque la radio era exelente.


saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

Pensar que en aquellos años, era capo tener el magazine, el pasacaseete era para los tirados jajajaa

y la verdad, que la diferencia aún con los últimos se siente, lo que la cinta es más ancha y va a más velocidad, me imagino que hubiera sido con las sintas actuales y ese formato, he tenido oportunida de escuchar un TEAC creo que un amigo tiene cintas con la úlitma tecnologia y no sabes como suena eso!!!!!


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 15, 2011)

Amplificador Audikit AK-3000 En unas de sus etapas de potencia salta fusible 30v, No le puedo encontrar la falla.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 15, 2011)

Seguramente tenes un corto circuito o alguan R abierta que pueda dejar polaizado a plena conducción un TR, pero asi en el aire imposible, esos kit traian el esquema, lo tendras? si es asi subilo al foro para un analisis y poder guiarte, de no poseeerlo, fotos de las placas de lado pistas y componentes, lo más nitida posible


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 15, 2011)

Hola como estas? Un gusto en conocerlo por aca, Le cuento un poquito el problema que tuve con este amplificador... Un salida de audio empezo hacer una descarga por el parlante, Bueno entonces decidi cambiar todos los transistores, Menos uno que no habia reemplazo (2A2395), Bueno cambie los que pude y seguia esa descarga, Bueno despues un colega me comento reemplaza ese (2A2395) por un (BD139) Al reemplazarlo salto inmediatamente el fusible de 30v seguramente se averio otros componetes.


El esquema electronico no lo tengo y es de gran utilidad, Pero voy a subir unas fotos de esa etapa.

Gracias por su amabilidad

Saludos!!!


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## pandacba (Oct 16, 2011)

Te comento, tal transistor no es 2A2395, si no 2A2345, esos transistores eran fabricados en aquellos en nuestro pais por Texas Argentina, y era un pre-driver de audio de 1A 60V es PnP, y tu amigo se equivoco al darte el reemplazo, ya que el BD139 es nPn, es decir la polaridad inversa, el reemplazo seria en todo caso un BD140, el cual si es PnP 1A y cubre la tensión del otro perfectamente el otro tema es que el 2A2345 tenia la disposición de pines poniendo su cara plana hacia abajo y el lomo redondo, con las pintas de colores hacia arriiba, EBC, y el BD139 es ECB al igual que el BD140 que es el debe poner, tal vez no se rompio nada solo hubo un sobre consumo por que quedo mal polarizado los transistores

Para que identifiquee el BD140, sus terminales es colocando la parte donde esta la inscripción hacia arriba y hacia abajo la parte posterior metálica


----------



## zopilote (Oct 16, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Te comento, tal transistor no es 2A2395, si no 2A2345, esos transistores eran fabricados en aquellos en nuestro pais por Texas Argentina, y era un pre-driver de audio de 1A 60V es PnP, y tu amigo se equivoco al darte el reemplazo, ya que el BD139 es nPn, es decir la polaridad inversa, el reemplazo seria en todo caso un BD140, el cual si es PnP 1A y cubre la tensión del otro perfectamente el otro tema es que el 2A2345 tenia la disposición de pines poniendo su cara plana hacia abajo y el lomo redondo, con las pintas de colores hacia arriiba, EBC, y el BD139 es ECB al igual que el BD140 que es el debe poner, tal vez no se rompio nada solo hubo un sobre consumo por que quedo mal polarizado los transistores
> 
> Para que identifiquee el BD140, sus terminales es colocando la parte donde esta la inscripción hacia arriba y hacia abajo la parte posterior metálica


 
El amplificador es uno parecido a un amplificador ya posteado en el foro como AMP, lo diferencia algunos valores y  componentes que son mas actuales. Y como dice pandacba, el orden de los pines es algo crucial en este kit, aparte de los TIP41 todo los demas tienen sus bases en el medio, y creo que allí radica el problema. 
 Y la verdad nunca llego a mis manos siquiera un transistor maden in argentina, cosas de no creer.

Etolipoz


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 16, 2011)

Hola pandacba!!! me fije bien y dice 2A239... El ultimo caracter nose si es una B, 8, 5

Me estuve fijando con una lupa y creo que es una B osea 2A239B = BC239



Asi seria la posicion del transistor?


----------



## juan9219 (Oct 17, 2011)

fijate en mis fotos que en ul album tengo bastantes del audikit ak3000


----------



## pandacba (Oct 17, 2011)

Musicadisco dijo:


> Hola pandacba!!! me fije bien y dice 2A239... El ultimo caracter nose si es una B, 8, 5
> 
> Me estuve fijando con una lupa y creo que es una B osea 2A239B = BC239
> 
> ...


Si es ese que mostras en la foto si puede ser un 2A239, cuyo reemplazo es el que pusiste y la disposición tal como lo marcas en la foto


Con que tensión de fuente trabaja el amplificador?


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 17, 2011)

Fuente partida 30v -30v


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola Pandacba!!! Tiene quemadas las resitencias esas blancas que dice ( R33-K RALCO ) De cuento son? 33 ohms?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2011)

No, son de 0.33 ohms 4-5W  
Por eso dice R33, por ejemplo si fuera de 1.2 ohms diria 1R2


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 18, 2011)

Estuve midiendo las demas resistencias y dan bien esas blancas me dieron en un tester digital 006 ohms


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2011)

estan desvalorizadas, es tìpioc en las resistencias Ralco que pasara eso


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 18, 2011)

Musicadisco dijo:


> Estuve midiendo las demas resistencias y dan bien esas blancas me dieron en un tester digital 006 ohms



Hola Amigo, cuando midas resistencias de bajo valor, 1ro. chequea que el multimetro marque practicamente 000 cuando punteas sus terminales de medicion ROJO-NEGRO, ya que suele suceder que el desgaste del selector de escalas ocasiona problemas provocando medidas erroneas.-


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 18, 2011)

las chequie y dan 00,4 ohms


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 19, 2011)

Hola Pandacba!!! Necesito saber de cuento son los diodos ( D2 ) ( D3 ) los medi y estan en mal estado, Gracias!!!!

Puede ser 1N4003


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2011)

Si, todos los diodos  pueden ser del 1N4003 al 1N4007


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 19, 2011)

El D2, D3 creo que no son zener... van 2 en serie en cada canal


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2011)

Este ampli no lleva ningún zener, son todos del tipo mencionado


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 19, 2011)

Gracias pandacba muy amable...


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 20, 2011)

Lamentablemente arme el ampli al darle ancedido vuelven a quemar fusible de 30v en las dos etapas, Cambie casi todos los componetes y la averia es peor ahora... Ya nose que hacer...


----------



## zopilote (Oct 20, 2011)

Musicadisco dijo:


> Lamentablemente arme el ampli al darle ancedido vuelven a quemar fusible de 30v en las dos etapas, Cambie casi todos los componetes y la averia es peor ahora... Ya nose que hacer...


 Para empezar en la reparacion de una potencia, primero es un multimetro, con el cual puedes comprobar las piezas extraidas y las que vas a colocar (identificar npn, Base colector, etc).
 Lo segundo es interponer en la entrada del primario del transformador un foco (en vez del fusible de 220V). No conectar ningun tipo de parlante, altavoz y/o bafle, al igual que audio en las entradas. Si no haces estas medidas estaras  desperdiciando transistores(el foco prendido significa problemas). Ver en detalles manual de supervivencia para principiante de Fogonazo.
 Cuando tu circuito ya este energizado, y con el foco, se procede a medir el voltaje en la salida, si no presenta voltaje continuo (voltaje de menos de 50mV son normales), recien se procede a colocar audio (a bajo volumen y aumentando), pero sin conectar  parlante, solo midiendo esta vez voltaje alterno, si logras medir esta vez algo de voltaje alterno, apagar y conectar recien tu parlante.
 Y yo te aporte el circuito, si no sabes leer esquematicos avisa y te posteare algo entendible.


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 20, 2011)

Hola zopilote, Osea saco el fusible de 220v y pongo una lampara y enciendo el equipo?? Los fusibles que saltan son de las etapas 30v 2A, Se ve que el problema es de las etapas, Pero voy hacerle caso a usted.

Saco el fusible y coloco la lampara en serie y enciendo el equipo?


----------



## Musicadisco (Oct 21, 2011)

Hola zopilote, La lampara no prendio, Y los fusibles de las etapas que son 2 saltaron de nuevo, Medi la fuente y tiene 30v y -30v


----------



## zopilote (Oct 21, 2011)

El foco es en el primario del transformador, y algunas veces prende pero momentaneamente para luego apargarse, lo más seguro es que tengas quemado algunos transistores, trata de guiarte con el siguiente figura y coloca los nuevos transistores  encagando Base, Colector y Emisor, segun sea PNP o NPN. Desuelda los condensadores pequeños (n22) y midelos ( si conducen como resistencias) y reemplazalos por otros que tengan un voltaje de trabajo de 100V. Y menciona que componentes haz cambiado (foto).


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola Musicadisco, vamos a realizar una serie de mediciones, para verificar que sucedio, hay que verificar transisores, haria falta para una prueba que puedas dejar sin alimentación a uno de los canales para que no afecte al otro al realizar la prueba


----------



## Ludovico69 (Feb 14, 2021)

juan9219 dijo:


> fijate en mis fotos que en ul album tengo bastantes del audikit ak3000


Hola yo tengo un audikit ak 3000 y quiero si me pueden facilitar el diagrama asi. Puedo arrancar su restauracion...y si alguien sabe de que potencia es..gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 14, 2021

Solo lo limpie y le cambie las perillas por otras mas esteticas en la semana calculo que arranco a reemplasar piesas y medid los transistores


----------



## Ludovico69 (Feb 14, 2021)

Por lo que *h*e le*í*do y rele*í*do voy a barrer cada una de las placas para evitar contratiempos, son pocos componentes y no es mucho el costo.

L*y*o lo enchufo a una serie con dos lamparas de 25 *W* que son las que consegu*í* de filamento y si*,* en*c*iende al palo*,* hay un corto si en*c*iende fuerte pero se va atenuando hasta casi apagarse*,* est*á* bien...a mi me a ayudado mucho el f*a*moso probador de compo*n*entes *C*hin, es una maravilla y trabajas mas rapido*,* lo traje por *A*liexpres y lo pag*ué* 1000 cuando ac*á* te ped*í*an entre 3500 y 5000.

Ac*á* te muestro....

Para mi lo mejor es barrer una placa a*cá* ves con todo nuevo.

Lo de buscar el diagrama es mas para corroborar *v*alores y voltajes pero hay veces que es *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para expresarse dentro de un Foro Técnico] *el tema por que no hay material y trabajas a ciegas y como me pasa seguido opt*é* por ...si anda mal barrer los filtros electrolíticos y de *hay* *ahí *ver...y si no de una barrer todo...el tema son los transistores*,* es dif*í*cil conseguir de marca al igual que los capacitores electrol*í*ticos casi todo son *C*hinos...


----------



## Ludovico69 (Feb 14, 2021)

Esta resistencia como se lee


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2021)

Ludovico69 dijo:


> Esta resistencia como se lee


0.33 ohm
Y  mejor ponele un signo de pregunta si es que pretendés preguntar algo.


----------



## Ludovico69 (Feb 14, 2021)

Perdon....y gracias...pasa que donde vivo no hay internet y todo lo ago con el celular y por hay me escribe cualquier cosa y no me fijo..lo tendre en cuenta para la proxima..033 por cuantos. W ???


----------

